# Goat Academy



## imported_Curtis_King (Apr 11, 2013)

The Columbia Basin Goat Guild in Goldendale, WA is hosting it's fourth annual goat academy in Lyle, WA on May 18, 2013. This is an all day training event that will cover a variety of classes that will be taught throughout the day. For a list and schedule of all the classes visit the Columbia Basin Goat Guild website and click on the goat academy 2013.

Curtis King was invited to be a guest instructor and will giving a one-hour demonstration/lecture on pack goats. To those interested in attending there will be a large variety of classes that cover healthcare, breeding, artificial insemination, fecal matter testing, and other goat related topics for raising dairy and meat goats.

This will be a first for me, and I am looking forward to meeting and visiting with anyone that has ever been interested in using Pack Goats for outdoor recreation or hunting. I will be bringing the boys to show them off and maybe let them teach the class.

"Long Live The Pack Goat"

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## AdriAnne (Apr 11, 2013)

I would love to go and take Millie but unfortunatly it is a bit way to far away.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Can count me in of course


----------

